# Wyndham Sea Gardens units



## Mjpierce (Dec 1, 2010)

Hi, 
I have a 6/4 1 bdrm unit at Wyndham Sea Gardens on hold for the President's week this February.  Does anyone know what building this sort of unit is in, and what the floorplan looks like?

Thanks, 
Michael


----------



## Mjpierce (Dec 1, 2010)

*I figured it out, I think...Would you go?*

I just looked at RCI again, and discovered some useful information.

_1BR Lock-Off units (ending in 21, 22, 23, & 24) Max 6/Pri 4 have 1.7 baths and 1 queen bed, 1 king bed and 1 sleep sofa._

I cross-referenced this information with the Sea Gardens website, and this pinpoints it to the Waterfalls buildings.  The unit would have to be the "Waterfalls 1 bedroom and Studio A combined to form a 2 bedroom unit."

That sounds a lot nicer than putting my kids on the living room pullout.  
To me it sounds like a pretty nice setup at a pretty nice resort.  Anyone have any advice or concerns about the Waterfalls building, or the resort in general?

Thanks,
Michael


----------



## vacationhopeful (Dec 1, 2010)

Was there at SG last week and in those 2 units which make up the lockoff. The smaller studio is 1 large room with a mini-frig, 2burner cook top & microwave; the larger studio (ie LR with a sleep sofa and a separate bed) has a full kitchen. Both units access the same balcony.

The cafe/bakery/coffee shop on site is CLOSED as of the week before Thanksgiving. That space has been leased to Stringers Pizza w/o the pizza, but sandwiches and WON'T be opened til after the 1st of the year.

The Tiki bar stays open after 6PM based upon if the bar stools are occupied.

The 3 heated pools are very nice as are the 2 hot tubs - Waterfalls is near all those warm water venues. And near the Tiki bar.

Have fun. They should have the renovations under control by midFeb - isn't going to be solved by Xmas though.


----------



## theo (Dec 1, 2010)

*My own "oh-so-special" Sea Gardens experience...*



Mjpierce said:


> Anyone have any advice or concerns about the Waterfalls building, or the resort in general?



Waterfalls buildings are actually twofold --- North and South sections are entirely separated by pool, walkways, vegetation. Waterfalls are toward the rear (west) end of the property. Ocean Palms is the rearmost (westernmost) building (i.e., furthest away from A1A). The two buildings on the Ocean side of A1A are North Oceanside and South Oceanside. I never saw the inside of any Waterfalls units.

I stayed in a 2BR, 2nd floor unit in the Key West building at Sea Gardens for a week last winter (Key West building is off by itself, across NE 6th St.). My unfortunate personal experiences and recollections follow:

1. When I left the front desk to get my parking pass at the "concierge" desk, a very pushy "concierge" named Maite (pronounced like "mighty") hounded me to attend an "owner update" (at an entirely different Wyndham facility, located a mile away). I politely but firmly told her that I would not even consider attending any such "meeting" at any time and that I didn't want any "gifts" either (just my parking pass, please). Nonetheless, "Maite" left several different notes on my unit door and several phone messages during several days of my stay. In one such unwelcome call, she informed me that she had (independently) scheduled me to attend a "session" one day anyhow at a specified "assigned" time. As promised, I did not attend, nor did I ever even remotely consider attending. The day after after not attending the sales pitch (obviously just _masquerading_ as an alleged "owners' meeting"), what came next was...

2. My nice Citizens watch mysteriously disappeared from the kitchen counter within my unit during a very specific 45 minute time period while I was over at the Exercise Room in the Ocean Palms section. Whether coincidence or not I won't ever know, but "Maite" left (still another) meeting invitation note during that same time period and housekeeping had been in the unit for towel changes, etc. When I inquired further, of course no one knew anything at all about my watch. It had clearly been stolen --- I just don't know by whom. Ironically, there was a small safe in one bedroom closet (...my oversight for not having put my watch in there with my wallet, which was already locked in that safe) during that particular 45 minute absence. 

3. In the middle of the night (literally) one night, about eight local young thugs jumped the wrought iron fence and with a lot of loud noise, fanfare and profanity, proceeded to swim and jump around in the Key West pool --- some were fully clothed, some had stripped down to their underwear (one to even less). 
They scattered about a half hour / 45 minutes later when a police cruiser arrived on NE 6th St. (I didn't call in a complaint, but maybe someone else had finally done so). 

I frankly didn't care at all for Pompano Beach. It's an old and tired city in decline and long past its' prime, with no "community" feel nor any discernible "soul" to it at all. I would never return. Fortunately, the fixed week I own at Sea Gardens had already been converted to Fairshare Plus (now Club Wyndham) points by the previous owner. I acquired this week for next to nothing beyond paying transfer costs, so it was nearly a zero cost acquisition. In the future I will just "credit pool" the associated 182k Wyndham points with Wyndham before the use year begins and use those points to go somewhere else within Wyndham instead. 

I've enjoyed virtually every timeshare facility and location I've ever visited over the past three decades, always viewing each new trip as an "adventure". Sea Gardens and Pompano Beach were both noteworthy exceptions to this experience. The facility itself is overall a decent enough place, but my recommendation is to arrive without any overly high expectations so you won't be disappointed...and *lock up your valuables*.

Just my own personal opinion, of course, but one based upon a full week of direct, first hand experience.


----------



## janna1 (Dec 2, 2010)

Sorry to hear that horrible story about SeaGarden. It is my home resort. I never visit the resort. I use point to exchange other wyndham resorts. I will be visit the resort next weekend. Hopefully everything goes well.


----------



## Mjpierce (Dec 2, 2010)

*Got my unit number*

I've booked it and have been assigned unit 423AB, which according to the Sea Gardens website is on the top floor of the Waterfalls South building.


----------



## massvacationer (Dec 2, 2010)

Michael
Let us know what it's like, after your vacation.

I know they are renovating (or have renovated) most sections of Sea Gardens including Waterfalls.  The units should be nice.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Dec 2, 2010)

Waterfalls is NOT renovated. Larger 1 bdr should have w/d - but since you have your unit numbers, just call the Front Desk.

Key West is the next set of units to undergo redecorating; Waterfalls & Ocean Palms are slated for Sep 2011. South Oceanview may be done by Jan 2011 - different style totally from the North Oceanview - you would not think they are in the same resort.

Cabanas was completed for occupancy for Thanksgiving 2010 - very nice and occupants seemed very pleased. North Oceanview was completed before Jan 2010.

Hope this helps.


----------

